# ATV/UTV road use in Ontario, Canada?



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys 

I know Ontario passed a law that allows two person UTVs to drive on the roads which is great but I cannot find anything online about driving a UTV on a sidewalk or between the sidewalk and road. 

Does anyone know if this is allowed?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

have you checked the mto


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah it was hard getting the information. I called the local police and they said no issues but check with bylaw office - called them and they said they are permitted to operate on sidewalks but call the parks and sidewalks department. They said no issue but don't wreck the grass. lol

Now I'm reading the UTV must have a plate so onto the next step before picking up the machine.


----------

